# Thompson center encore



## jwjordan (Oct 1, 2012)

This is my first time attempting to hunt with a muzzleloader. Can any of you tell me what would be a good sabot, primer, and powder combination to start with. I'm shooting a Thompson center encore. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## B Man (Oct 1, 2012)

Im new to blackpowder my self but i kinda dove in head first.  Its been an eye opening learning experience.  I never knew it was as involved as it is.  Anyways i found one load to hunt with this year.

Here is a link of my journey and some great advice given to mme along the way.

http://dougsmessageboards.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=talk&action=display&thread=9991


----------



## B Man (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh by the way im looking forward to this year!  Its bad how excited when we get to try out our toys!


----------



## Gecko (Oct 1, 2012)

My buddy's Encore likes 100 gr 777 pellets, the 250gr Hornady SST lit with Winchester 209 primers.  It is very accurate, sub moa.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Oct 2, 2012)

I like 150gr of Triple 7 powder with a 250gr sabot. If I run a wet patch and then a dry patch down the barrel each shot it will shoot 1" groups at 100yds and 2" groups at 200yds. With BDC scope and rangefinder I'm comfortable shooting out to 250yds with my encore. Going from 100gr to 150gr powder makes a huge difference at long ranges.


----------



## ReelAffair (Oct 2, 2012)

Joe Anderson said:


> I like 150gr of Triple 7 powder with a 250gr sabot. If I run a wet patch and then a dry patch down the barrel each shot it will shoot 1" groups at 100yds and 2" groups at 200yds. With BDC scope and rangefinder I'm comfortable shooting out to 250yds with my encore. Going from 100gr to 150gr powder makes a huge difference at long ranges.


+1, except i use 3 pellets.  I've been hunting with my encore since 2006, and this is the best load for my gun.


----------



## one hogman (Oct 2, 2012)

Gecko said:


> My buddy's Encore likes 100 gr 777 pellets, the 250gr Hornady SST lit with Winchester 209 primers.  It is very accurate, sub moa.



I shoot this in my Encore only I use 150 grains of pellets it is a good load!!


----------



## derontank (Oct 9, 2012)

I use 100 grain of Triple 7 pellets (2), Remington clean burning 209 primers and T/C 200 grain shockwave bullets (1 1/2" high @ 50 yds. = dead on or maybe a fraction high @ 100 yds.). Works great for me, but my shots will very rarely be over 100 yds.  (T/C Pro-Hunter .50 cal.)


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 9, 2012)

110 gr 777 and hornady sst sabots work best in my encore pro hunter.


----------



## cav268 (Oct 10, 2012)

I use 150 grains( 3 pellets ) of pyrodex pellets, 265 grain powerbelts and winchester 209 primers...i tried numerous combinations until I found this one and my encore loves this combo...ridiculous accurate..

took it to the range this past weekend to make sure it was still on and eliminated the orange dot at the center of the target at 100 yards with the first shot...went home and cleaned her...no reason to shoot after that

Can't wait for saturday morning.......


----------



## ETK (Oct 15, 2012)

I use 3-50 grain 777 pellets, Winchester 209 primers and 250 grain T/C Shockwaves. I have a Leupold Ultimate Slam 3x9x40 on it. My encore is deadly to 250 yards as someone else stated above. Good luck this season.


----------

